# Stargate universe



## Haggelo (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

bin seit ca. 3 jahren ein stargate fan ( auch früher ab und zu mal geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und habe gerade zum ersten mal etwas von stargate universe gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snMzAKR-5Jc


Kann mir jmd sagen ob es stargate universe auch auf dvd/blu-ray gibt ?  habe mich ein wenig erkundigt und noch nix gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich denk, dass erstma RTL2 seine exklusivrechte ausspielen will, bevor es auf DVD distributiert wird.

warte aber auch schon gebannt darauf  xD


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Dezember 2009)

Mit Starcraft Universe versuchen sie mal wieder neue Fans zu gewinnen, wenn du es also schon kennst mach dich darauf gefasst das sie eine Hintergrund zum Stargateuniversum erklären.

Und auf Blue Ray oder DvD gibt es Universe erst ab dem 9 Februar im Englischprachigem Raum. Warscheinlich dauert es erst noch ein Jahr bis die 1. Staffel auf Deutsch erscheint.


----------



## TheGui (18. Dezember 2009)

omg omfg omg

bin Stargatefan seit dem Kinofilm und hab nie eine Folge der serien verpasst... selbst die mehr oder weniger Guten Filmchen zur serie gesehen!

aber das schaut richtig cool aus... Es scheint zwar nicht viel mit SG1 und Atlantis gemein zu haben.. aber scheiß drauf... neue geschichte neues "universum"

Wenn ich vom Trailer ausgehe is das ne mischung aus Stargate und Vojager mit nem touch von BSG



Hm, kleine Analyse.

Vor dem "Hindurchtreten"

-Es schaut nach unserer Zeit aus
-Die USA haben ein raumschiff samt Asgardtransporter (sie hatten Kontakt zu den Asgard)
-Man erkennt Railguns wie sie zur verteidigung von Atlantis genutzt wurden
-Gouaoult Todesgleiter atakieren die "Basis/festung"
_Neu_
-Ein neues Stargatedesign
-sie scheinen unerfahren mit dem Stargate zu sein (Hm dan kann es nicht das SG1 Universum sein)
-eventuel neue art von Stargates?... trotzdem auch die "alten" reichten bis zur anderen Seite der Milchstraße
-Was ist das für nen Aussenposten?

Ich frag mich, sind sie mit dem Stargate unerfahren?, sind ihnen die Gouaoult bekannt? ..was zur hölle is das für ne Bergfestung? und welchen zweck hatt sie?


----------



## F-S-N (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich freue mich schon riesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wie schon gesagt wird noch dauern bis es Auf DVD raus kommt....wird erst auf RTL 2 kommen....(weiss jemand ab wann??) die ersten Werbung dafür machen sie ja schon.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

ich mein in der werbung stand das es im februar beginnen soll :O


----------



## F-S-N (18. Dezember 2009)

Ok ja das hab ich auch noch im Hinterkopf gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (18. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schonmal sehr vielversprechend an.. ich hoffe man kann auch als Nichtkenner des Universums dem Verlauf der Handlung folgen.
Wenn ja, werd ich mir die Serie auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDD


----------



## Arland (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich schaus mir seit Beginn der Ausstrahlung auf englisch an. 
Gefällt mir richtig gut, ist aber (bisher) was ganz anderes als Stargate Atlantis / SG1.
Der Fokus liegt viel mehr auf Charakterentwicklung und das ganze ist etwas enster / düsterer, gibt aber immer noch Action und zu kurz kommt der Humor auch nicht.

Ist nur leider jetzt bis März? bei Folge 10 stehen geblieben... gibt bis dahin wohl ne kleine Pause, waru auch immer.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Vor dem "Hindurchtreten"
> -sie scheinen unerfahren mit dem Stargate zu sein (Hm dan kann es nicht das SG1 Universum sein) Naja es ist kein SG Team sondern die würden für irgendwas anderes ausgewählt, erklärung siehe unten
> -eventuel neue art von Stargates?... trotzdem auch die "alten" reichten bis zur anderen Seite der Milchstraße  http://stargate-wiki.de/index.php/Chevron
> -Was ist das für nen Aussenposten? Irgend ein Fremder Planet wo halt ein Außenposten namens Ikarus erstellt wurde.


Ok um die Geschichte kurz zusammenzufassen:

Die Antiker  wollten das gesamte Universum erforschen, denn so sehr wollten sie Lebewesen wie sie selbst finden. So bauten sie zwei Schiffe, das eine sollte in Richtung Ursprung des Universums fliegen und Stargates auf allen Lebensfähigen Planeten verteilen, das andere wurde lange Zeit später losgeschickt um dem ersten zu folgen und um die Planeten, die nun ein Stargate hatten, zu erforschen. Das erste Schiff stellte die Stargates anscheinend selbst her, entweder aus dem Material das es auf den Planeten vorfand oder durch Materialisierung durch Energie(Ähnlich der Asgard Technologie). Doch da die Überlichtgeschwindigkeit der Antiker zu langsam waren wurden diese Schiffe ohne Besatzung losgeschickt denn die Besatzung wäre an Altersschwäche gestorben ehe der erste Planet erreicht worden wäre.

Die Sache spielt 2009, die Amis brauchen diese ausgewählten Personen für irgendein Projekt, also erklären sie ihnen was die Stargates für eine Rolle spielen, wärend sie das tun wird nun die Basis angegriffen auf der sich die Personen befinden, flüchten die Insassen der Basis per aktivierung aller neun Chevrons zu einem Unbekannten Ort, der sich als oben genanntes Antikerschiff herausstellt, tja und das fliegt von einem Planeten zum anderem, setzt dort ein Stargate ab, und springt dann weiter, wärend der Zeit wo es das Stargate herstellt und hinsetzt, werden die Insassen wohl die Planeten erkunden. Und nun suchen sie halt einen Weg zurück auf die Erde, denn die Programmierung des Antikerschiffes lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## TheGui (18. Dezember 2009)

ah cool cool.

frage, gibt es in diesem "Stargateuniversum" das bekannte SG1 Team? (seis nur als Randerwähnung oder what ever)

und das "ernstere" was du erwähnst klingt schonmal gut, mir hat der "reifere" Aspect an der neuesten BsG Serie auch sehr zugesagt.

Und welche Rolle spielt das zweite Schiff?

naja... ich hoffe es is ne Pause, ne vorzeitige Absetzung wär tragisch!


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Hm wird das eine Serie oder ein Film?


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Ist ne Serie.


----------



## Tikume (18. Dezember 2009)

War klar dass das Forum irgendwie völlig überflüssig ist.


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

/Thema verschoben


----------



## Arland (18. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ah cool cool.
> 
> frage, gibt es in diesem "Stargateuniversum" das bekannte SG1 Team? (seis nur als Randerwähnung oder what ever)   Ja gibt es, nur eben so wie es auch zuletzt zu sehen war. ( Mit O'Neill als General etc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGui (18. Dezember 2009)

OH nice, erste folge angeschaut... es is richtig nice. Vor allem da es direkt teil des bekannten SG Universums ist nur eben jetz die freiheit besitzt etwas "ernster" zu sein.

Carter, Jack und Daniel waren zumindest in der ersten Folge zu sehen.

Was wohl eher den Fans eine hilfe sein sollte sich in die neue serie hineinzuversetzen. Jedenfalls sorgte die Verknüpfung mit dem bekannten SG Serien für einen guten und flüßigen übergang.

Mein Gefühl vom Trailer hat sich zumindest mit Folge 1 bestätigt.

Die Serie ist nen Mix aus *Atlantis *(Getrennt von der Erde und gestrandet auf einem dicken stück antiker Technologie), *Voyager *(Ewig lange Reise nach Hause) und *BsG *(Für die menschlichen Konflikte und ernstere Story)

Mein fazit ... "hura!"


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ...
> Mein fazit ... "hura!"



Abgesehen davon das man Hurra mit 2 R schreibt geb ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. Dezember 2009)

Hmm naja, kenn Stargate Universe von der thematik schon recht lange. Hab bisher die ersten 10 folgen angeschaut und muss sagen, bin ein klein wenig enttäuscht. Aber ich möchte hier nicht zu viel verraten, denke der eine oder andere möchte sich die Serie auch anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> bin ein klein wenig enttäuscht.


och nö, wiso den?

PS: ich kann im gegensatz zu vielen vielen anderen mit spoilern umgehen ohne mir die psannung und die storry zu vermiesen ^^


----------



## Sin (18. Dezember 2009)

Spoiler



Ich finde einfach, dass es viel zu wenig "stargate" ist. Die Thematik sagt ja: huii, riesen große neue Galaxien zum entdecken und erforschen. Davon sieht man leider nichts. In den ersten folgen begrenzt sich der Kulissenraum auf ein paar kleine Räume. Viele der Charaktere sind mir persönlich unsymphatisch. Irgendwie habe ich auch gehofft so eine ultimative böse gegenrasse zu finden wie die Wraith, Ori oder ähnliches. Aber abgesehen von ein paar Käfern gibt es nichts dergleichen. Die ersten Folgen sind einfach: "naja" Es kommt keine Spannung auf. Es schaut sich wie so typische Lückenfüller in den alten Stargateserien: Oh, energie wird knapp, oh wir haben kein wasser mehr, oh jemand ist krank und wir wissen nicht was er hat.


----------



## TheGui (18. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> xxx


Aso wenns nur das is... naja das kan man durchgehen lassen, bin da optimistisch ^^

würde das eintreten was du erwartest... wärs ja nix neues sondern blos nen Aufguss des alten !


----------



## Haggelo (20. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> OH nice, erste folge angeschaut...



WO hast du dir die erste folge angeschaut ?!


edit: ich habe auch gerade gelesen das es ''stargate : infinity '' gibt !?


----------



## Arland (20. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ne Zeichentrickserie, ist aber recht weit vom üblichem Stargate entfernt soweit ich weiß.
Hab ich mir noch nie angesehn'.


----------



## TheGui (20. Dezember 2009)

Arland schrieb:


> Das ist ne Zeichentrickserie, ist aber recht weit vom üblichem Stargate entfernt soweit ich weiß.
> Hab ich mir noich nie angesehn'.


sei froh... hab mir mal die erste minute samt intro angesehen... ich hät danach beinahe neben den sessel gekübelt >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach du scheiße Oo


----------



## Haggelo (20. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ach du scheiße Oo


looooooooool


----------



## Petersburg (20. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ach du scheiße Oo



holy sh*t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

ich wär für die verbrennung dieses materials wer ist auch dafür?


----------



## TheGui (20. Dezember 2009)

*meld*
gab erstaunliche 26 Episoden und erst im zweiten Jahr wurde der Mist abgesetzt O_o

Die Serie is ne einizige Vergewaltigung des Stargate Universums... der Erzfeind der Serie is eine rasse mit Stabwaffen die ausschaut als wär sie ne Kreuzung aus Jeti und Godzilla.
Der Grüne Alienfreak soll dazu noch nen Antiker sein >_> .. naja von der miesen Ton und Animations/Zeichenqualität brauch ich hier sicher keinen überzuegen ^^


----------



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2009)

Also Stargate fand ich jetzt nicht so schlecht. Was mir allerdings nicht passt. Wenn man für fast alles ne Antwort hat wie zb der Kauts in Atlantis wie heisst der? Solche Charactere hasse ich einfach.

Aber wenn die Serie 2009 Spielen soll spielt die Serie doch in der Vergangenheit. Oder Täuche ich mich da? Weil die SG1 Serie spielte Später irgendwann nach 2010. Kann mich noch an die Folge erinnern wo die in der Zukunft 2010 waren um was zu verhindern. Und später die Folge in der gegenwart gezeigt wurden ist. 

Das ist ein Punkt was ich hasse. Die sollen nicht was neues einbauen und dann mit der alten Serie ein zusammen hang finden. 

Das kam bei Terminator scheisse an. Da wurde gesagt es Knüpft an Terminator 1 und 2 an 3 soll man Ignorieren.....
Von wegen..... Da liefen schon Lauter T888 rum obwohl der T800 grad brand neu war. Und die hatten auch gleich mehrere unter Kontrolle. Oder genauso wie der Bruder von Rease ein tag nach kyle in die Vergangenheit geschickt wurde was garnicht ging weil die Zeitmaschiene Kaputt war......

Anderes Beispiel Knight Rider.
Es soll der Nachfolger aus der 80iger Jahren sein. 
Wurde auch gut gemacht mit den Echten Mickel Knight am ende. 
Aber warum zur Hölle ist der K.I.T.T. das 3000. Modell? 
In den wagen wurde später der Alte Kitt eingebaut. 
Und wieso ist Karr da aufeinmal ein Roboter das war der Prototype von Kit und das gleiche fahrzeug. 

Das fand ich bei battlestar Galactica sau gut gelöst. Sie haben zwar auch einen bezug auf die Alte seire gespielt. Durch die Cylonen Modelle aber die waren von den ersten Cylonen krieg dann. Man sieht die Alten Centurios auch nochmal in der letzten Folge.
Aber sonst ist die Serie eine Vollkommen andere anders erzählt und so.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

ich versteh echt ohne scheiß kein wort von dem was du schreibst >.<


----------



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2009)

Ok hm wie Erklärt man das.

Knight Rider also die Neue Serie soll an die Kult Serie von den 80iger Jahren anknüpfen. 
Da wird dann was von geredet in der Neuen Serie das der K.I.T.T. das 3000nder Modell ist also auch ein Ganz neuer K.I.T.T.
Es gab aber schonmal ein Knightrider Film der mit zu geschichte gehört wo es ein K.I.T.T. 3000 gab. Das war das nachfolger modell und das Alte auto Wurde zerstört. also geschrottet von der Firma nur der Computer wird verwahrt.
Der Alte Computer also der alte K.I.T.T.wurde in den Neuen Wagen eingebaut war irgendein Roter Flitzer. Das war der Knight Rider 3000. 
Das wird obwohl es eine Fortsezung sein soll vollkommen Ignoriert.

Dann gab es da ein Prototype von K.I.T.T. das Kar hies. es war das gleiche Model wie Kitt. Nur eben Böse. Und in der Neuen Serie ist es diesmal ein Roboter was an den T-1 von Terminator erinnert.

Das einmal zu Knight Rider.


Anderes beispiel SCC Terminator. 
Dieser Film soll an den 2 terminator film anknüpfen. Also für die Serie sind Teil 1 und 2 Canon. 
Die Terminator Modelle sind in der Serie die T - 888 Modelle für die Serie speziel erfunden. 
In 1 bis 2 Folgen hat die Serie für mich sehr viel an stellen wert verloren da sie Terminator 1 und 2 auch vollkommen ignorieren. 

Der T800 war der erste terminator den die Menschen *versklaven* konnte.
Aber es wurde der teil in der Zukunft gezeigt wo Kyle Reese zurück geschickt wurden ist. Und bei den schon eine Ganze menge an versklavten T888 Modelle rum rannten. Was nicht sein kann da ja der T800 das Neuste Modell war zu der Zeit. 

Anderer Punkt dach den Kyle Zurück geschickt wurden ist wird im Film gesagt das die Zeitmaschiene zerstört wurde nachdem er durch ist.
Sein bruder geht aber ein Tag später also in der Zukunft durch die Gleiche Zeitmaschiene was laut den ersten Teil auch nicht machbar ist.

Battlestar Galaktika  hingegen hat sagen wir mal das grundgerüst gleich aber die geschichte wurde Vollkommen umgeschrieben. 
Aber auch diese Serie hat einen Bezug aufgebaut zu der alten Serie aus den 70igern. 
Und zwar das der Krieg der Zylonen 40 jahre her ist und das die da noch so aussahen wie in der Alten Serie. 

Kommen wir zu Stargate.

Jemand meinte das SGU Zeitlich gesehen 2009 Spielen soll. 
SG SG1 und Atlantika spielen aber im laufe der Serie in der Zukunft.
Nur um wenige Jahre. 

Also wenn die Serie SGU an der Vorgänger Seire anknüpfen soll in der gegenwart. Wäre es eigendlich ein Dickes minus wenn die einen Bezug zu SG1 aufbauen würden das wäre bei mir einfach ein Dickes Minus weil es warscheinlich vorne und hinten nicht passt. Sehe terminator und Knight Rider.

Ist SGU aber eine neue geschichte wie praktisch Battlestar galactika wäre es ziemlich Cool. 


Ich gehöre leider nicht zu den Menschen die sich einfach nur Zurück lehnen können und geniesen sondern das was gesagt wird nehme ich ernst und empfinde es für schlecht wenn man es so schlecht umsetz. Oder manche sachen einfach nicht beachtet.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne andere frage ...

bald ist ja weihnachten und ich habe kp was ich mir wünschen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meint ihr ich sollte mir die stargate atlantis box für 150 &#8364; holen ?


@ yaglan  : klassiker/gute filme  verschandeln finde ich auch schlimm


----------



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2009)

Hm Ich weiss nicht. Geschmecker sind ja verschieden. Aber für mich Wäre die Atlantic Box misst. Ich finde die Serie meilen weit schlechter als SG1.
Weil die Charactere zum teil schlect sind. Bis auf diesen Colonel.

Sonst wenn du battlestar galactica magst kann ich die nur Wärmstens empfehlen. Jemand beinte das hat ähnlichkeiten mit Babylon 5. Abgesehen von den Aliens.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Dezember 2009)

So ich hab jetzt auch die erste folge gesehen und mir is sofort was aufgefallen !

Bei stargate atlantis ging es in einer folge mal um zeitreise ( iwo bei staffel 4 )... blablablablabla ... dort erklärt dr.mckay dem colonel wie die zukunft aussieht usw ! carters  zukunft sah so aus : Die erde wurde angegriffen und sie war in der daedalus ( richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?) und ''kämpfte ''.  Ich habe auch iwie das gefühl als ob die szene 1:1 übernommen wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

hat vl. doch iwas mit einer ''anderen'' dimension zutun


----------



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2009)

Andere Dimension? Können die sich auch mal was neues einfallen lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe SG1 mal Intensiv beobachtet also geguckt aber Atlantice. Naja wie gesagt finde ich total schlecht. Einmal eine wirklich weibliche Frau hat so Männer eigenschaften so eine Kampffrau was null zu derPerson passt. 
Das dieser Mckey der sich für einen alles Könner heisst und nur an Jammern ist.
Denn dieser eine Schwarze der sich für den größten krieger hölt..... Ich verstehe es nicht das die Serie nicht geflopt ist......

Nach den Trailer von Stargate Universe bin ich mal gespannt die aufmache hat der von Battlestar Galactica geähnelt ich glaube aber nicht so ganz so hochwertig.


----------



## TheGui (21. Dezember 2009)

ich sorg mal für bissel aufklärung (SGU Folge 7 durch), Atlantis ignoriere ich mal zum größten teil.

Also Carter ist nicht auf der Dedalus sie ist auf dem "neuesten" schiff. (hab probleme mir Namen zu merken)

-In der Folge wo Sie auf dem ihr unterstelltem Schiff gestorben ist hat sie ein halb fertiges Schiff bekommen mit dem sie in der Pegasusgalaxie gegen die Replikatoren gekämpft hat-

*Am ende von SG1 hat sie das Komando über genau dieses Schiff bekommen!*

Mit diesem Schiff hatt sie nunmal die Ikarus Basis die in der ersten SGU Folge zerstört wird verteidigt!
...
@ Yaglan, wo genau steht das SG1 im jahr 201X Spielt? Soweit ich das Beobachtet habe ist SG1+Atlantis und eben jetzt SGU Chronologisch gesehen weitesgehend richtig.
SG1 und SGA spielen geschichtlich gesehen parralel... was durch die unterschiedlichen Erscheinungstermiene allerdings verzerrt wird.
...

So jetz zur verknüpfung SG1 und SGU

SGU spielt kurz nach SG1

Jack ist boss im Stargatecenter
Carter ist Kaptain ihres eigenen Schiffs 
Teal`c ... kp noch net aufgetaucht
Daniel wurde nur in einem Video gezeigt in dem er "Neulinge"  über das Stargate und co. aufklärt.

So, die Geschichte ist allerdings noch sehr eng mit dem bekannten Stargateuniversum verknüpft.



Spoiler



Zumindest Jack taucht in jeder zweiten Folge auf (auch wen nur als Schreibtischhängst)
Auch besteht Kommunikation zwischen den "verschollenen" und der Erde (Kommunikations Steine zum Körpertausch)



Das fealing der Serie ist aber etwas beklemmender... Es wird mehr wert auf Charakterentwicklung und die probleme der Figuren gelegt.
Was den BSG teil ausmacht.
Es gibt aber noch die bekannten kleinen Abenteuer wie man sie aus Stargate kennt... und auch der bekannte Humor ist vorhanden "Hui wir haben kleine fliegende Kugeln mit Kammeras... lass uns damit die prallen Brüste der heißen Soldatin da dokumentieren"


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Dezember 2009)

auf Stargate universe bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Petersburg (24. Februar 2010)

Wuhu Stargate Universe kommt gerade! :>


----------



## KARUxx (24. Februar 2010)

Ja bin bis jetzt noch net sehr begeistert....


----------



## Petersburg (24. Februar 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Ja bin bis jetzt noch net sehr begeistert....



also ich bin begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> also ich bin begeistert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin ich auch und zwar schwer 

die serie rockt!!

nur der neue sergant geht mir jetzt schon aufn sack und zwar derbe -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab schon die ersten 3 Folgen gesehen, war nie Grosser Fan der Serie! 

aber ich muss sagen es gefällt mir besser als die anderen Folgen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2010)

Mhm... ich muss noch ein paar Folgen sehen... die erste war... interessant, wenn auch meiner Meinung nach sehr klischeehaft und vorhersehbar... mal schauen wie es weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... ich muss noch ein paar Folgen sehen... die erste war... interessant, wenn auch meiner Meinung nach sehr klischeehaft und vorhersehbar... mal schauen wie es weitergeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein trekie der stargate guckt?
wow das ich sowas noch erleben darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ein trekie der stargate guckt?
> wow das ich sowas noch erleben darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eh... ich darf alles gucken was ich will, Rod Roddenberry wird mir nicht die 'Inquisition' auf den Hals hetzen...


----------



## Areos (24. Februar 2010)

ich hab bis jetzt SG1 und SGA nur anfangs gesehen und dann nen paar folgen verpassst/den faden verloren und aufgehört. 

jetzt den pilot von SGU gesehen und muss sagen es es garnet so schlecht(hab die ganze gesehen und wollt eig. nur reinschauen



btw: ich bin nen Star Wars und Star Trek Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laurania (26. Februar 2010)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sehr interessante Charaktere. Werden auf jeden Fall dran bleiben.=^.^=


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2010)

Läuft etwas schwerfällig an, im Prinzip gibt es nur das "Überleben"-Thema. 
Allerdings wird dies durch die Kommunikationskugeln irgendwie zu einer Kaffeefahrt degradiert, die auf der anderen Seite auch wieder für einen Einblick in den ein oder anderen Charakter sorgen.
Von der Neigung Folgen mit einem bösen Cliffhanger zu beenden halte ich nicht soviel ... gerade bei Folge 10 *grummel*

Alles in allem könnte es noch interessant werden wenn die Serie mal ausm Quark kommt.


----------



## ScreeKon (28. Februar 2010)

Hab nun auch schon die ersten 3 Teile geschaut und auf Englisch gar bis Teil 5 oder 6.
Nun Anfangs ist es schon etwas lahm, aber so ist das nun mal wenn man gestrandet ist.
Oder wärs manchen vl. lieber, wenn es immer wieder gleich zum Serienstart wird, wo schon das ganze Pulver verschossen wird. ^^

Ich warte ab wie sich alles entwickelt in der Serie und hoffe auf erneut starke Charaktere wie in den beiden vorherigen Serien.
Deswegen bin ich nun wirklich auf Dr. Rush gespannt, da er ja eher wie eine unliebsame Person wirkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die beste Person ist (hab gerade den namen nicht im Kopf) der Pc Gamer da! mit den fühlt man sich verbunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreeKon (28. Februar 2010)

Ja das tut man und seine Faszination für "Das fliegende Auge" teilt man gern.
Und irgendwie is er scheinbar ja in die Senatorentochter verschossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei auch Dr. Rush irgendwie ne intressante Person dort ist und scheinbar auch gerade deswegen, weil man seine Vergangenheit dort nicht kennt.
Und alle halten ihn für böse & skrupellos, weil er Dinge sagt die man sich eigentlich teils auch denkt. 
Wie das mit dem zurück zur Erde kommen oder das die nen prass auf den haben, weil er lieber den 9. Chevron aktivierte anstatt die Erde anzuwählen und somit vl. die ultimative Explosion zu verursachen.

Nun ja ich finde diese 2 dann am interessantesten, weil naja der junge Soldat mir zu unbeholfen wirkt und ja von allen so bejubelt wird.
Denn seien wir mal ehrlich jeder von uns würde doch mit freuden dieses Antikerschiff durchsuchen wollen. ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. März 2010)

bis jetzt hat mich Stargate universe noch nicht überzeugt , was mich bei den ersten 2 folgen gestört hat das man total den überblick verloren weil alles doppelt vorgekommen ist einmal die gleich char in der Raumstation und 2tens unten auf dem planeten . bin am mittch gespannt xD


----------



## Teal (1. März 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> bis jetzt hat mich Stargate universe noch nicht überzeugt , was mich bei den ersten 2 folgen gestört hat das man total den überblick verloren weil alles doppelt vorgekommen ist einmal die gleich char in der Raumstation und 2tens unten auf dem planeten . bin am mittch gespannt xD


Genau diese Erzählweise fand ich mal erfrischend. Der Sprung zwischen "was ist jetzt" und "was war vorher" ist imho sehr stimmig gemacht. Erst am viel später hat man die ganzen Teile des Puzzles zusammen und versteht eigentlich, was Sache ist. Gerade für einen Serienpiloten war das doch mehr als optimal, da es Interesse weckt, oder nicht? Ich behalte die Serie jedenfalls mal im Hinterkopf. Scheint bisher ganz nett zu sein (und das sage ich, obwohl ich bei SG1 nur den Kinofilm gut fand...).


----------



## Noxiel (1. März 2010)

Ich bin in erster Linie gespannt wann sich das Thema "Planeten unter Zeitdruck erkunden" totlaufen wird. Also ich bin eher unzufrieden mit dem Serienstart, aber ich konnte auch Atlantis schon nicht leiden. Ich denke ein paar Folgen werde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen, schon um zu sehen wie es denn mit den Feinden aussieht.




Apropos Feinde. Waren es nicht Goa'Uld Mutterschiffe, welche die Basis angegriffen haben? Aber wie kann das sein, die Systemlords wurden doch alle besiegt, die Jaffa haben ihre Freiheit wieder und mit den Ori war doch ein weiterer Feind besiegt. Who the fuck waren also diese Mutterschiffe?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin in erster Linie gespannt wann sich das Thema "Planeten unter Zeitdruck erkunden" totlaufen wird. Also ich bin eher unzufrieden mit dem Serienstart, aber ich konnte auch Atlantis schon nicht leiden. Ich denke ein paar Folgen werde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen, schon um zu sehen wie es denn mit den Feinden aussieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mit dem Mutterschiff ist mir auch noch ein räsel , und Atlantis konnte ich von anfang an nicht leiden^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2010)

Soweit ich mitgekriegt hatte, wurde doch auch gesagt das es "wahrscheinlich" die Luzianer Allianz war, warum auch immer...


----------



## Silmyiél (2. März 2010)

oder es hängt doch noch i-wo ein Ba'al Klon rum ^^ zutrauen würd ichs ihm


----------



## ScreeKon (2. März 2010)

Ahm die Luzianer Allianz hat doch der Erde während des Kampfes gegen die Ori den Krieg erklärt und von daher ist dies am wahrscheinlichsten.
Zudem war bei SG-1 auch fast alles entdeckt was zu entdecken galt etc. und wirkliche Feinde gabs ja auch nicht mehr selbst Ori wurde platt gemacht.

Also sollten wir ja wirklich mal auf die neuen Feinde gespannt sein, aber derzeit dreht es sich in der Staffel weniger um einen neuen unbekannten großen Feind sondern darum auf dem Schiff zu überleben.
Und ja wenn eine Gruppe Leute ums überleben auf einem Hoch-technoligisierten Schiff kämpft langweilen sich viele. Aber hey das Leben besteht nun mal nicht nur daraus irgendwo einen großen unbekannten Feind zu finden den man als unterentwickelte Rasse in Arsch tritt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalin (2. März 2010)

Ich fand die ersten 10 Folgen ebenfalls ganz nett!
Allerdings habe ich wohl einen großen Fehler gemacht und die englischen Versionen im vorraus angeschaut!
Nun habe ich den Salat!
Ich komm mal absolut nich auf die deutche Synchro klar... der Sprecher von Rush is mal sowas von nicht kompetent Oo! Alles hört sich irgendwie emotionslos an -.-!

Zudem kommen noch so Übersetzungen wie z.b von:
Kino (russisch inspiriert) in "fliegendes Auge"... da denkt man sich doch "WTF Oo" und ich musste erstmal schlucken als ich das mit nem kumpel im TV gehört hab!

Empfehle wirklich jedem die Staffel mal auf englisch anzuschauen!

Eli ist für mich zudem auch mein neuer Lieblingscharakter (zumindest bis jetz)!
Zudem bin ich ebenfalls mal auf die Fortsetzung des Cliffhangers in Folge 10 gespannt!

Edit: 
Zumindest im englischen enden die Folgen teilweise manchmal etwas abgehackt (kp wie das im deutschen Fernsehn dann sein wird)! Dazu gibt es aber ein paar Webisoden auf SciFi in denen nochmal alles kurz von Eli erklärt wird und manchmal noch die zwischenliegenden Ereignisse zwischen 2 Episoden geschildert werden!

Im Ganzen ist SGU aber gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn auch anders als Atlantis (immernoch meine Lieblingsserie)!

mfG Adalin / Soulfîre


----------

